# Newegg has 3TB WD Green for $85



## jtdon99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Newegg has WD Green WD30EZRX 3TB for $84.99 w/free shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136874


----------

